# info of where to put couch, loveseat and tv?



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

I know you're suppose to mount a tv near or on a wall, centered horizontally...Then put on sofa or loveseat two thirds back from the tv, also centered...What do you do if you have a loveseat and a sofa?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

If your room is large enough to allow for it, you can place the couch and love seat at an angle.

Picture a vee shape out from the wall the TV is located on.

This accomplishes a couple things:

1. All seats have a good TV viewing angle.

2. Can make the room appear larger than it is.

Additionally, if the room is large enough, you can add a couple chairs to the sides of the TV, so that when the TV isn't on you'll have a nice conversation area where all seats face each other.

My own personal family room measures 21x22 and this arrangement works very well indeed. Even allows for walking room behind the couch and loveseat (or a few barstools when the big game is on).


----------



## keyser soze (May 28, 2007)

If the room is smaller you could put the TV in a corner and the couch and love seat on the opposite walls. I like the idea of having chairs on the sides of the TV, never had a room big enough to do that but maybe one day I will.

The only other thing I can think of is doing theater style seating with the couch behind the love seat on a riser (both facing directly at the TV that's centered on the wall. That would involve a lot of work and is probably not what you are going for anyway.

Also, you don't have to put the seating 2/3's back from the TV. It doesn't matter how big the room is, it matters how big the TV is. I googled "television+seating+distance" and found this nifty little chart (ok had to provide a link because it had to many "images") just scroll to find the chart.

Quoted...

*Wide-screen TV-viewing distances*
You'll notice that we said _regular_ televisions. Wide-screen televisions showing high-resolution DVD and HDTV look better than regular sets, allowing you to sit closer and experience a more immersive, theaterlike picture.

With wide-screen sets showing DVD or HDTV, you can sit as close as 1.5 times the screen's diagonal measurement and still not notice much of a loss in quality, while sitting farther away than three times the screen size means you're likely to miss out on the immersive feel. Here's a rundown of minimum and maximum recommended viewing distances for wide-screen sets.

seating distance chart


----------

